# Homemade/Alternative Ornaments/Cards



## Abishai100 (Dec 11, 2017)

Christmas cards (and ornaments) represent holiday season festivity, so where can we find ideas for homemade gifts/cards/ornaments, and why do these 'alternative season decorations' sometimes bring out more cheer/curiosity in the youthful mind?

Do you have a nice homemade/alternative ornament/card idea/design you'd like to share on USMB?

This blurb was inspired by MacGyver, Mr. Wizard, and Martha Stewart!


====

"How many home-made Christmas cards can you make by Friday, class? You each have pattern-templates, tree-shape cut-out, glue, glitter, and multi-color options to make personalized Xmas-tree Christmas cards this year (and save your parents some $)!"


 

"Trees are easy to make and require only a little 'tinkering' to create nicely-organized expressions of your favorite qualities of Christmas ornaments. The do-it-yourself approach to holiday decorations is half-the-fun of the spirit of the holiday season. Plus, they teach us about the value of recycling (paper, plastics, etc.)."

 

"Home-made Christmas cards are not necessarily just for kids and can be oriented for adults to offer personalized experiences of simple or even complex holiday season themed color-matching and patchwork-creativity! Sometimes these cards offer more than today's convenient shop-pickup and online-template choosing which sometimes do not carry the same kind of sentiment/care."

 

"The bottom line is to enjoy yourself and learn about the simplicity and everyday joy of the Christmas season. Whether or not you're celebrating a 'white Christmas,' a 'family-festive Christmas,' or a 'community-lit Christmas,' what is really worth finding is your personal expression of what Christmas means to you. That's what makes arts-and-crafts shop a nice alternative to Christmas-season decoration planning!"

====


----------

